
Microsoft Security Essentials misses 39% of malware in Dennis test - uladzislau
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/security/386185/microsoft-security-essentials-misses-39-of-malware-in-dennis-test
======
ayi
Think before upvoting. Report says:

"To create a fair testing environment, each product was installed on a clean
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit target system. The operating system was updated
with Service Pack 1 (SP1), although no later patches or updates were applied."

Security Essentials gets definition updates from Windows Update. So, if you
don't update your system, you are stuck with what coems with the first
install.

Windows 7 sp1 was released to public on February 9, 2011.

The report is here
[http://dennistechnologylabs.com/reports/s/a-m/2013/DTL_2013_...](http://dennistechnologylabs.com/reports/s/a-m/2013/DTL_2013_Q4_Home.1.pdf)
and it features such gems as:

"Our aim is to test the security product and not the protection provided by
keeping systems completely up to date with patches and other mechanisms.
Patching will inevitably improve the security of the system and readers are
advised to keep all software updated."

and

"A selection of legitimate but vulnerable software was pre-installed on the
target systems. These posed security risks, as they contained known security
issues. They included versions of Adobe Flash Player, Adobe Reader and Java."

~~~
tmikaeld
I reacted strongly to the same point.

It's a completely unfair test, they should have tested only Anti-virus
software from 2011 if it would be fair - then i'd guess most softwares would
perform just as bad or even worse.

The whole test is biased FUD against Microsoft.

------
enscr
The report says they don't believe in keeping their system up to date i.e.
ignore important security updates and expect the computer to be secure.

~~~
tmikaeld
That makes no sense at all, it would mean that they want to be safe from
someone physically accessing the computer and no matter what anti-
virus/malware you have there is nothing that protects against that.

The alternative - surfing the net without any updates, why the hell would
someone even do that?

